# If ya got no place to go



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

We're suppose to be hit tonight and tommorow with the snow storm that will be known as the last storm of the century / millenium. It will be the perfect time to make brioche for the first time.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have a friend who's skiing right now at Mt. Tremblant (North of Montreal). Whooh! It must be cold up there!! Maybe it's a little bit warmer in Vermont. There's nothing better than sitting by a fire after a long day of skiing, drinking some wine or cognac.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I got a head start up the driveway last night, and now that the snow has stopped and I've had coffee and porridge, it's time to finish the job.

I have nowhere to go and nothing to do most of the day, so I think I'll probably hang out and make sausages and dim sum.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Momoreg,


Not to worry it's not cold in Mont Tremblant and the skiing conditions are great, according to the local weather channel. Lots of new snow today, it will be even better tommorow.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We managed to get back here to Wisconsin from Florida yesterday, so I could get to the market to pick up my goose. It's going in the oven shortly. I already rendered the fat (with onions- it's schmaltz to use with savory casseroles and such) and have it drying a bit in the fridge before roasting. I'll serve it with asparagus with oranged-scented butter and acorn squash (a favorite of my husband's). I have a nice merlot to go with it. Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hot Tea, cookies and good books.....crawl back into bed.....

If it goes on longer than the tea holds out we play Charades or a goofy game called Big Booty.....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

And what is Big Booty? Or can we discuss that here?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A high action game that a 7 year old can sorta play...you slap your thighs and clap your hands then in a circle every SEAT has a number and as you move up or down in the circle you have to remember your number. Thus whoever is "Big Booty" starts and says his/her number then anothers number as you are all slapping and clapping in rhythm....you have to be able to remember your number and give verbal return....easy for some not for others....good game with a varied group (my brother has 5 children 16y to 3 mo and my boys are 18- almost 12) so it's a good family game that involves most of the family....better than always relying on electronics.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I was also wondering how you flavored it. Did you add juice and rind, or concentrate? I know if I added a lot of o.j. to my brulee mix,it would break. It would have to be a concentrate or an oil, for me to get intense flavor. So was yours just a subtle scent?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Chicago really got hit with the snow and the cold. I have about 3 1/2 feet of snow in my back yard. It is really bad when the trucks plow the alley because I have to get up every morning and shovel all the snow away so I can get the car out. 

As for what did we do? My family was in this past weekend, and we just rented movies and ate popcorn.


----------

